# PVC vs Hypalon Raft



## nicho (Mar 18, 2009)

Thinking about buying a new raft, what is the difference in lifespan, care and maintaining, ride on the water between pvc and hypalon, any thoughts on Saturn rafts vs Achilles or NRS. Thanks.


----------



## class 3 felon (May 14, 2008)

just buy a fuckin' drift boat


----------



## class 3 felon (May 14, 2008)

sorry dont mean to be rude, long night, long week ahead. Anyhow I'm not the one to answer the question but I have asked it before. Do a search on this site and you'll find a lot of information. I do believe this, you get what you pay for and there's a reason for that , especially if you really plan on using it a lot. It really all comes down to an NRS or a DownRiver and stay away from the driftboat unless you wanna stay 20' off the bank at all times and listen to all that snoring.....................uggh


----------



## Chad Brendel (Feb 26, 2007)

From my experience. The only difference is how are you going to store it. If you can leave it inflated it doesn't really matter. If you need to roll it up every time i would go with the hypalon. I agree with Class 3 Felon. You do get what you pay for.


----------



## Jason Cox (Sep 16, 2004)

I would say it depends on what you are using it for. PVC is lighter and faster. It you treat your boat with care most brands will last forever. I love sotar. Very light and tracks really well. If you get a used raft no matter what brand, it could have problems, who knows what the last people did to it. If you are going to use it a lot, do some research. Buy a high quality brand and you will have a boat for life. If its a once in a while thing almost any brand will treat you just fine.


----------



## danadog (Mar 18, 2005)

I picked up an Aire last year and have been very happy with it so far.


----------

